
Microsoft fails to notice the death of the PC, posts record revenue figures - cooldeal
http://arstechnica.com/business/2013/01/microsoft-fails-to-notice-the-death-of-the-pc-posts-record-revenue-figures-instead
======
dragonbonheur
The death of the PC is overrated. Tablets aren't going to run your IDEs soon
enough and don't even try to argue that you code on Macs. Not everyone wants
to run their web services off the big cloud providers either and you need PC
parts to run servers right now. Even Amazon and Google need PC motherboards.
The last thing is everyone threw code optimization out of the window and the
ARM or MIPS architecture though powerful don't go well with the bloat that
permeates the IT industries today.

